# Amplificador Stereo STK4211 II 70 x 70 W, conexiones (?)



## DownBabylon (Nov 10, 2013)

Hola colegas, les comparto esta foto de este circuito amplificador que obtuve de un estereo Sony, tengo el transformador y el conector que alimenta esta placa, despues trae un conector con la siguiente simbologia, Conector vertical de 1 pin

*O-> L-CH
O-> A-GND
O-> R-CH
O-> CHASIS-GND
O-> POWER ON/OFF
O-> OVERLOAD DET
O-> +L OUT
O-> -L OUT
O-> +R OUT
O-> -R OUT*

Mi duda es, como puedo echar a funcionar este circuito, como serian las conexiones para power on/off y activar el circuito, que funcion es overload y como la utilizo, y las salidas de los canales como las aplicaria en una bocina siendo que vienen separados los polos, un agradecimiento enorme a quien pueda orientarme ! le recompensare con algunos circuitos de interes, espero, xd saludos colegas! bonito domingo


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 10, 2013)

No es muy complicado seguí los caminitos con el datasheet:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/41605/SANYO/STK4211.html
al menos ya tienes mucho caminito adelantado con los datos que das


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 10, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta colega! , pues si, se me hace una chorrada, se que no es complicado pero me gusta pedir ayuda experta de ves en cuando, ja, gracias colega!

Encontre la "motherboard" con la bahia de las conexiones, seguire los caminos y vere que puedo hacer, ja , saludos colegas!


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 10, 2013)

suerte con ese proyecto por lo que ví en las imagenes, tienes una infinidad de aplicaciones para ese mounstro, 280W aprox 70x4


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 10, 2013)

Colegas, segui el camino de Power ON/OFF, y llega de este modo,

pasa directo a una Base,Colector o Emisor del transistor C124
tambien pasa por una resistencia y de esta se sigue a una Base,Colector o Emisor del transistor A124,
tambien pasa por medio de jumpers a un pin de un integrado,

Y sobre Overload Det, este esta conectado a la Base, Colector o Emisor del mismo transistor A124 mencionado arrriba.

Alguien me podra orientar ? 

Creo suponer que es entonces para activar un transistor, aterrizandolo o alimentandolo, para conmutar el encendido del circuito amplificador, estare en lo correcto ? saludos colegas.


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 10, 2013)

Por lo que decis cuando el integrado detecta una sobre carga debe accionar la base del transistor para que mande el power on off a masa y asi se apaga,creo?????


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 10, 2013)

Asi es colega, pues al parecer, lo que me pregunto es porque Overload Det termina en el mismo transistor, entonces es igual?; aparte, la mother tiene bloque de proteccion de salida de audio, que es unos reles, unas resistencias,capacitores electroliticos,un circuito integrado y transistores, 

pues aver que pasa, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 17, 2013)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Colegas, segui el camino de Power ON/OFF, y llega de este modo,
> pasa directo a una Base,Colector o Emisor del transistor C124
> tambien pasa por una resistencia y de esta se sigue a una Base,Colector o Emisor del transistor A124,
> tambien pasa por medio de jumpers a un pin de un integrado,
> ...


Busca el datasheet de ese transistor C124 y fijate la configuracion de los pines y sabras cual es cual.
Tambien tenes que buscar la configuracion de esos pines del integrado para saber que pin es y que funcion tiene;por mi corta experiencia el power on/off pasa por desde colector a emisor y a masa para apagar el aparato,la base recibe señal del integrado para que se accione y asi enviar a masa el encendido.


----------



## hanton (Nov 17, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/pcb-stk4231-16964/

Bueno si no logras hacerlo funcionar te recomiendo armes este pcb es el de la serie stk 42xx que sirve para el tuyo ademas te quedara mas compacto y puedes usar la mayoria de los componentes de tu circuito


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 18, 2013)

Muchas Gracias colegas! hay cosas que el dinero no puede comprar, como lo agradecido que estoy con ustedes, gracias por orientarme ! Gracias por la Ayuda Nasaserna, Tinchusbest, Hanton! espero poder compensarles sus buenos actos, buscare y les comento como me fue, gracias ! n__n


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 18, 2013)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Muchas Gracias colegas! hay cosas que el dinero no puede comprar, como lo agradecido que estoy con ustedes, gracias por orientarme ! Gracias por la Ayuda Nasaserna, Tinchusbest, Hanton! espero poder compensarles sus buenos actos, buscare y les comento como me fue, gracias ! n__n


 bienvenido al foro


----------



## Thewarrios (Jul 18, 2015)

Hola buenas soy nuevo acá y tengo una consulta si me podian ayudar porfavor,  tengo un stk-4211-II , tengo la fuente de +-35 V pero lo conecté y al encenderlo me fundió el parlante , la verdad es que me emocioné al ver la potencia que tiene

Mi consulta es cómo activo el muting o anti pop que le dicen y el circuito que tengo además tiene salida para bajos, como conectarlos ?, cómo hago para agregarle potenciómetros para bajos y altos , los pines de salida serian los siguientes... adjuntare imagenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2015)

Diagrama de página 5 tiene protecciones y mute : STK4211II Audio Power Amplifier

Para lo de los potenciómetros vas a tener que buscar el diagrama del aparato de dónde lo obtuviste 

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/

Saludos !

Saludos !


----------



## Thewarrios (Jul 18, 2015)

Gracias vere que hacer con los potenciometros y otra consuta es posible echarlo andar tan solo cn 12v esdecir saltarme el puente de diodos y conectarle 12v? Muchas gracias de antemano saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2015)

No leiste el datasheet ?

Maximum supply voltage Vcc max ±60 V
Recommended supply voltage Vcc ±42 V


----------



## jrv2 (Ago 13, 2015)

Pin 8 a tierra habilita el amplificador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 13, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No leiste el datasheet ?
> 
> Maximum supply voltage Vcc max ±60 V
> Recommended supply voltage Vcc ±42 V


lHola a todos ,las escuelas de electronica debian tener obrigatoriamente classes de como saper leer y entiender las hojas de datos tecnicos (datasheets),  esas indispensables a quien quieres realmente dominar y manusear en  electronica 
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 13, 2015)

Thewarrios dijo:


> Gracias vere que hacer con los potenciometros y otra consuta es posible echarlo andar tan solo cn 12v esdecir saltarme el puente de diodos y conectarle 12v? Muchas gracias de antemano saludos



Si quieres hacerlo asi, deberás usar después de los 12 vdc un convertidor dc-dc de salida dual +/- mínimo de unos +/- 40VDC, y la fuente inicial de 12 voltios debe ser capaz de proveer una buena cantidad de corriente, de lo contrario no se puede.


----------



## saul tomala (Jul 18, 2019)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Colegas, segui el camino de Power ON/OFF, y llega de este modo,
> 
> pasa directo a una Base,Colector o Emisor del transistor C124
> tambien pasa por una resistencia y de esta se sigue a una Base,Colector o Emisor del transistor A124,
> ...


 
Disculpa amigo al final cómo encendiste el amplificador, manda algún voltaje o se aterriza ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 18, 2019)

Leiste el post?
Que circuito utilizas?


----------



## Enriquejerez (Dic 1, 2019)

Hola buenos días, quisiera saber cómo habilito la etapa de amplificación de un equipo de sonido Sony utilizando el  STK4211  
 ll


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 1, 2019)

Enriquejerez dijo:


> Hola buenos días, quisiera saber cómo habilito la etapa de amplificación de un equipo de sonido Sony utilizando el  STK4211
> ll
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 184486


Identifica la función de cada pin en la ficha de conexión negra de la derecha, deben tener los mute de los dos STK en paralelo para activarlos al tiempo, la configuración de este amplificador esta en puente para cada STK, debes usar altavoces con una impedancia al menos de 8 Ohms


----------

